# How long should I wait to plow w my brand new f350



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

So we're supposed to get some snow here in SE Pa tomorrow night 5-9" apparently, my new 2013 should be arriving at my dealer tomorrow sometime and I was wondering how long should I wait to plow with a brand new truck with barely any miles on it? Thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

About 10 mins.....then we want pic's of this bad boy


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol there will be pics, so I don't have to put 500-1000 miles on her before plowing?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

every new vehicle has a recommended break in procedure. follow it.

and no, i wouldn't plow with a brand new truck that has 30 miles on it. i may be comfotable after 1,000 miles... but thats just me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pay the dealer for the plow ,get some coffee and go.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like Friday is my new delivery date, maybe, so looks like it'll get plenty of breaking in before it pushes any snow


----------



## Fords&Fishers (Feb 10, 2012)

Just picked my new one up yesterday and put the first 100 miles on it plowing all day today.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

In 2004 the recommended wait time was 500 miles. My 2004 f250 came dealer plow equipped with 600 miles on the ticker and a leftover. I fully suspected they plowed the lot all season with it. It now has 90k first as a tow rig then as a dedicated plow truck and has not had abnormal issues.

We want pictures. Mine is getting lettered next week. One of my customers go my exact truck in charcoal and for a minute I was secretly jealous.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

We didn't get any snow here in SE Pa anyway so I didn't have to worry about it, I just wired the plow up and the front strobes, doing the rear strobes tomorrow and probably the plow frame. Truck goes for a leveling kit Monday and tint on Tuesday, I'll put some before and after pics up!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

heres some pics of the new girl


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

ok last two pics weren't sideways until I loaded them!


----------



## ctuna (Feb 14, 2013)

That is one nice truck right there.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks bud!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't see no boss v plow on it yet.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm throwing my western 9' pro plus on it


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plowing seems like an ideal breakin to me. High loads but not crazy rpms. Keep her in first so you get good wipedown on the cylinders.

Change the oil at 500 miles.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SalNazzaro;1618604 said:


> I'm throwing my western 9' pro plus on it


oh well.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think I've gotta worry about snow here anytime soon, it was 56 here today and beautiful, gotta throw the plow frame on still


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice truck, I was at the dealer with a friend as he picked his up. It was nice looking at the new trucks and very tempting to get one.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I was tempted to get a platinum white twin of my truck that can in a few days before my truck! I was a kid in a candy store lol


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Shiny! 

Ah, I remember when mine looked like that. I can't wait for winter to wrap up so I can wash/wax it.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Deff needs a WIDEOUT or at least an MVP with wings...!! 
U wouldnt wanna put a chevy equivalent plow (MRS bossY) on a BADA$$ rig like that!!!! LMAO


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a wideout and didn't like it, the 9' pro plus works for me, simpler is better lol


----------



## 06redzo6 (Feb 2, 2013)

I plowed with mine this year after 1000miles but that's only because we didn't get snow till then. I installed the plow and salter right when I got the truck home. I towed my 6000lbs boat and trailer day two.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow Sal looking good!!! I can't wait to get one this fall. Best of luck with this one.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks man! I'm digging these new Superdutys, ford did it right!


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice looking truck, I am a little jealous. Not trying to get off topic but what didn't you like about the wideout. I have an 8.5' pro plus and am considering a wideout next. Thanks for the input.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

The wideout chattered horribly and after a few hours of use it looked like I beat the hell out of it, had 2 hours of use and the wings edges were noticibly worn down, I love my 9' pro plus, I'm getting wings for it for next season, they make a big difference!


----------



## 06redzo6 (Feb 2, 2013)

The other truck I plow with has the wide out and it chattered kfrom the start. He went back to his western vblade


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just until it snows, that should do it Thumbs Up


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like I might get the chance to plow w the new 6.7 today! Just gotta run and install my plow frame quick!


----------



## 06redzo6 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lucky we just got ice here in Indianapolis


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Now that I'm heading to the shop to put my plow frame on we won't get a damn thing! But if I wouldn't put it on we'd get the 1-3"


----------



## 06redzo6 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup I hate that guy Murphy... He always proves me wrong


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol yup, plow frames on and it's not doing anything here, I knew it!


----------

